# Tell me about the Wes Wallace Mentor 3 PC?



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm interested to hear your opinion on the Wallace Mentor recurve. What are your opinions of the overall quality of the craftsmanship & attention to detail? Any information would be appreciated. They seem like a nice, well made bow for the money. I'm basically wanting a good recurve for hunting that's not so fancy that I would shed a tear if it were scratched or dinged, but is great quality and shoot well.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I can't comment on the three piece TD version, but I have a one piece Mentor and it's a very nice bow. Mine has a cocobolo riser with an ebony strip, either yew or osage limb veneers (not sure) with elk antler overlays and tips. My guess is the TD is every bit as nice as the one piece bow.

It has a very user friendly grip, one most anybody would be able to adapt to.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Tod,

That is a stunning bow! I think that's what I want as far as wood combos go. I love coco and the ebony really accents the cocobolo. I really like yew lams too. Do you have boo cores on that bow?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I think the limb cores are bamboo, but I'm not sure since I bought it used. When I look closely at the edge of the limbs I think I see the nodes that would indicate bamboo cores.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a one piece Mentor. It is a beautiful bow and shoots good enough for me. Mine is 60" and 46lbs. It is not the fastest bow in the stable but it is very comfortable and predictable. Overall it is one of my favorites. I am partial to Montana bows, I suppose. My first was the Brackenbury Legend and I like it so much that I started acquiring bows that were built by bowyers that Jim had taught to build bows or bows from the same region, as they have some similarities. The grip is one that just works for me and I can shift from the Brackenbury to the Wallace to the Roberston and the bows basically feel the same. The Brackenbury is the top bow in the picture and the Wallace is just below it.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

*Montana bows*

Well, that didn't work. Try again
View attachment 6184193


Top to bottom: Brackenbury Legend, Wes Wallace Mentor, Dale Dye Good Medicine, Blacktail Sitka, Heritage T?D (Rocky Miller), Robertson Fatal Styk, Shafer Silvertip


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Those are some excellent bows in your stable, Brad! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the 3 piece with an extra set of limbs. The riser is cocobolo and the original limbs are yew with footed cocobolo. Extra set is curly maple. Checkered grip. It's as good as any other 3 piece custom build bow. I like the quality and attention to detail in these bows. As Tod and Brad stated, you can see similarities between the Brackenbury, Blacktail and Wes Wallace since all came from the same school. 

I may consider letting mine go since I have acquired a lot of bows and tend to favor Great Plains.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Beautiful bow, Edizkan! What is the AMO on your bow and limb weights?


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Beautiful bow, Edizkan! What is the AMO on your bow and limb weights?


It really is. It's been refinished by Wes Wallace before I bought it. So it looks like new. It's a 62" bow (19" riser) and the original limbs are 54# @ 29" (50-52# @ 28") and the second set is 55# @ 28".


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Edizkan said:


> It really is. It's been refinished by Wes Wallace before I bought it. So it looks like new. It's a 62" bow (19" riser) and the original limbs are 54# @ 29" (50-52# @ 28") and the second set is 55# @ 28".


When you decide to sell it, it won't take long!


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Wes Wallace was my first good recurve. Sold it when I got out of Trad the first time. 60", 58#.
Mine was brown laminated riser with brown glass. 
It shot much better than I could do with it.
Not a speed bow, but real stable and quiet.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

That's what I have heard about WW Mentors. Accurate & quiet, but not exceptionally fast. That's totally my game! I would prefer a quiet, accurate midrange speed recurve to a very fast, low brace height bow.


----------



## daveparr (Mar 10, 2006)

I recently got one after years shooting Widows. I much prefer the Wes Wallace bows and they don't seem slower to me.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

daveparr said:


> I recently got one after years shooting Widows. I much prefer the Wes Wallace bows and they don't seem slower to me.


That is because you have been shooting Widows. Sorry, but you asked for it. :teeth:


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Widows have a strong following but they are not a top performer.
While I shoot higher performance bows, others prefer something different.
No one best bow. If there was, I would still be shooting it.


----------

